# north east ohio cats??



## pitbullfisher56 (Feb 16, 2005)

hey guys, I live in NE ohio and I am just curious as to which if any of the lakes or tribs are any good for cat fishing??? I plan on heading down south to try and get me a flathead or blue cat. But with so many rivers and lakes close by I hate to drive 2 hrs if I can get a decent day up here. Thanks for the input


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Mosquito has decent numbers of flatheads and channels, mogaodre has bullheads and chennels, nimisila had channels, the state record channel came out of Ladue, there are many choices for you, the key is to find the right spot.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I prefer catching big catfish from the Mahoning River and West Branch Reservoir. I've been known to venture down to the Ohio River, and usually once or twice a summer I like to hit erie, wading at night, from shore, with crayfish!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

East Branch is very under rated and I hope it stays that way


----------



## ashtonmj (May 3, 2004)

Channels and bullheads in all of the Cleve. Metropark ponds. In the late spring I've taken and seen some really nice channels taken between the marina and the bridge. Two summers ago I shocked up some BIG channels a couple different places in the Mahoning so they are there, think around where Tightliner fishes, and if I remeber correctly one really nice flathead.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

WB HAS SOME MONSTER BULLS AND CHANNELS.  I WATCH 1 OLD GUY LET A 4 FOOTER DRAG HIM AROUND FOR AN HOUR AND A HALF. I CATCH A FEW 3 FT TROLLIN THE DAM AREA IN THE SUMMER AND IN THE FALL THE DROPS AT GOOSE ISLAND ARE GOOD  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Ashtonmj

Did you said you seen a Flathead from the Mahoning River between Lake Milton and Newton Falls???????

If so how big was it please?

<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Shhhhhh.....Baitkiller don't tell anybody about the rouge flatheads that reside in the Mahoning River, West Branch, and Lake Milton......TightLines!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I think I hear someone whispering in here guys... Did anyone catch that?


----------



## ashtonmj (May 3, 2004)

I'll go check the report, it's online actually (ill post the link), and public domain, I dont know if all the raw data sheets are there or not, but I distinctly remember seeing a flathead, about 2 ft maybe a lil less.
Ok here it is report data sheets appendicies all of it http://www.lrp.usace.army.mil/pm/mahonoh/biologic/bio_index_contract.htm

Appendix C is the raw data tables, dont try and make 2 cents of my writing haha, and it was a bad scan so some things are blurry.

but to the flatheads 
1 @ 240 grams/30 cm @ RM 12-Lowellville WWTP to the border
[email protected] 350 g/31 cm @ RM 45.5 Leavittsburg Upstream of the lowhead dam
1 @ 7lbs 6 oz/68 cm @ RM 28.7 which is downstream of McDonald Steel (gross, very very gross)

Also got 7 channels at lowellvile that average 1 KG a piece


----------



## pitbullfisher56 (Feb 16, 2005)

hey thanks for the input guys. I will definely check out some of those spots, am new to really trying to catch some monster cats. Mostly steelhead and bass fish, but looking forward to getting out for some huge kitty cats. I may try to venture down to scioto or ohio to try my luck at some flatheads. Anyone know of cats in the cuyahoga? Also, what do most of you use for bait. I keep hearing shad. If so thats great b/c at the route 82 dam on the cuyahoga (5 mins from my house) the shad are stacked up behind the damn and I can catch one on every cast or net em. Thanks


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Pitbull

To the best of my knowledge I've never heard of one being caught in the Cuyahoga. There is a rumer on Edison Dam in Cuyahoga but like I said.

Mosquito Lake, Tappan & the Ohio River that I know for sure on the Flatheads that would be worth your time.

<><Baitkill><>


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

so certain people insist there are blues in the edison pool.... i know channels are likely, and bullhead should be there


----------



## pitbullfisher56 (Feb 16, 2005)

very good thanks guys. Anyone have any input on the shad ?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> Anyone have any input on the shad


as far as what? 
Very good bait and most any tailwater has them stacked up now...


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Don't forget that there are flatheads in the cuyahoga too. I have caught them in there while fishing for channels on live bluegills and green sunfish. They werent very big maybe 10 pounds and only a few of them but I would assume that where the little ones are there are surely some big ones somewhere!


----------



## WAKE ZONE (Feb 26, 2005)

Good Size Cats Out Of The Canal On Canal Road And Granger Hill. Hardly Ever Fished. Huge Carp Also.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

awww but now that they have been repairing a lock the canal will need time to restock itself... Snapping turtles everywhere too


----------



## WAKE ZONE (Feb 26, 2005)

Sorry Didn't Know Off The Repairs It's Been Awhile.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

ohh there still is water in most of it... Carp I saw last year were HUGE


----------



## Raines (Jan 28, 2005)

Pitbullfisher call me crazy(everyone does) BUT IF YOU GO TO CATCH THOSE SHAD YOUR TALKING ABOUT TRY THROWING SOME UNDERNETH THE BOILS OF SHAD YOU MIGHT BE SUPRISED BY THE OUTCOME. good luck and if you know when your wanting to go yo the ohio p.m. me im always going down when its not25 degree's.


----------

